# NOCO Gen5X2 - need longer leads



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

If you don't want to cut the factory leads, I would run the leads from the charger to terminal blocks close to your main battery, then make and run the necessary extensions from the terminal blocks to the trolling battery


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Water Bound said:


> If you don't want to cut the factory leads, I would run the leads from the charger to terminal blocks close to your main battery, then make and run the necessary extensions from the terminal blocks to the trolling battery


That's good advice. Thanks. I'll post NOCO's response in a separate reply.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Here's what I got back from NOCO today. I initiated a "chat" thinking it would be a back-n-forth, but it merely sent an email. Perhaps they are behind a time zone and I sent it before 0900EST....

"


> Thank you for contacting NOCO Support.
> 
> The 14AWG leads of the GEN chargers can be extended up to an additional 10' without modifying or moving the fuse. The fuse must remain in place and the additional length must be added after the fuse. Absolutely no AC modifications allowed. The warranty will remain intact as long as these guidelines are followed. We do not provide information on extending the cables so you will have to research the appropriate cable and connections yourself. An additional fuse may be added closer to the battery for additional safety.
> Sincerely,
> ...


Note: I asked him to clarify that I can modify the leads by splicing into them and not void the warranty. He replied YES, as long as I do AFTER the fuse.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My TM charger sits right next to the TM batteries then all I do is run an extension to charge. Is there not room to put the charger near the batteries or am I missing something
You don't need to charge the battery for your engine it should be charging the battery every time you run. Then you should have a cut off switch when your not using it


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> My TM charger sits right next to the TM batteries then all I do is run an extension to charge. Is there not room to put the charger near the batteries or am I missing something
> You don't need to charge the battery for your engine it should be charging the battery every time you run. Then you should have a cut off switch when your not using it


I have a battery up front with my TM and my starting battery in the rear. I have a two-bank charger and cannot reach both batteries at the same time. I needed a longer lead (or option as suggested above). I will run an extension cord to charge and maintain the boat batteries when not in use. I will add an outlet so I can just plug the cord into the side of the hatch and will not have to prop open the hatch to feed a cord inside. Clean.


----------

